# Best/Worst NBA Tattoos



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Been noticing tattoos a lot more lately, for whatever reason. Just wanted to know who you guys thought had the best tattoo or tattoos? And please, don't say Kenyon Martin's lips behind his ear...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

"Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrll"...."awwwwwwwwwwwwwkkk"


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

unluckyseventeen edited his post.

He added the words "And please, don't say Kenyon Martin's lips behind his ear..."

and he added the picture after I posted kenyon martin's tattoo. Don't know why he did that, maybe he thought it was funny or he wanted to say 'hey look i said dont post it but CR posted it anyway'

anyway, kenyon martin's tattoo was my choice/post till unlucky17 did his edit after i posted it.

his tattoo is disgusting.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Pretty much all of the tattoos are lame.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Overall Favorites: Allen Iverson, Chris Andersen

I also like Marcus Camby's shoulder tattoos.

-----

Least favorites: Matt Barnes, Delonte West, and of course, Robert Swift

These guys all look like complete idiots.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jason Williams has this stupid black panther on his leg or arm, I forget. I always hated that thing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I like Sheeds arm one

AI and Mccants have managed to get a heap and not look like idiots like Delonte and Swift


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

JR Smiths look pretty ridiculous to me, and anthony carter has ****ing flames on his arms, FLAMES! Eddy Curry has chinese caligraphy on his neck right, thats lame as well.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

smak said:


> Jason Williams has this stupid black panther on his leg or arm, I forget. I always hated that thing.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> unluckyseventeen edited his post.
> 
> He added the words "And please, don't say Kenyon Martin's lips behind his ear..."
> 
> ...


He had that picture up and said exactly that before you even responded to the thread.

Plus, he didn't edit his post, or if he did, it was within a minute or two of posting so that it didn't note the edit.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


>


Dude, I hope he doesn't think he's cool in that picture. Hahahaha.

That bread has to be edited in. That's awesome.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

I always liked this one:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone seen RJ's RJ tattoo on his arm, dumbest thing ever

i like Allen Iverson's tats and Kobe's Crown


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Ras said:


> He had that picture up and said exactly that before you even responded to the thread.
> 
> Plus, he didn't edit his post, or if he did, it was within a minute or two of posting so that it didn't note the edit.


not on my screen. if the thread had that picture, i wouldn't have posted mine now would I. and I do believe staff can edit posts without a note on the bottom. I could do it when I was a mod on a gaming forum a long time ago.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> not on my screen he didn't. and I do believe staff can edit posts without a note on the bottom. I could do it when I was a mod on a gaming forum a long time ago.


Well I was in this thread when there was only the Marbury and Birdman posts, and his original post was there as is, with the Kenyon picture and blurb about it and all.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

chairman5 said:


> anyone seen RJ's RJ tattoo on his arm, dumbest thing ever
> 
> i like Allen Iverson's tats and Kobe's Crown


this one?










just as dumb as D.Stevensons back tattoo


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> unluckyseventeen edited his post.


No he didn't. And no one cares.



> and I do believe staff can edit posts without a note on the bottom.


No, we cannot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I always liked Sheed's shoulder tat, then when they had the commercial of him exlaining it I got mad I didn't think of it first :laugh:


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

well, it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

what is that? a crown?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Dre™;5894346 said:


> I always liked Sheed's shoulder tat, then when they had the commercial of him exlaining it I got mad I didn't think of it first :laugh:


what does it mean?

looks like ancient kemetic worship of a pharoah, reincarnation of the sun god Ra/Horus/Osiris

i'm interested. i actually never looked at sheed's tattoo closely until now


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I think Ben Gordon's tattoo is nice. Not the best, but nice.










DeShawn Stevenson's tattoo is lame IMO


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> I think Ben Gordon's tattoo is nice. Not the best, but nice.


hmmm... now that I have a closer look at it. What the hell is the guy doing? bribing a monster for basketball talent by giving head?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Did DeShawn Stevenson lose a bet or something?

Or does he just want people at the beach to know he's a professional athlete?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That would suck if he went to another team and had to change his number.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> what does it mean?
> 
> looks like ancient kemetic worship of a pharoah, reincarnation of the sun god Ra/Horus/Osiris
> 
> i'm interested. i actually never looked at sheed's tattoo closely until now


I don't want to sound ignorant but I think it has some roots in hieroglyphics or something similiar.

Basically it's the sun, him and his wife as king and queen, and I think his kids.

I was trying to find the Nike commercial on Youtube, it didnt run for too long, it was basically him explaining it.

I like Lebron's chosen one too. NH a lot of players will have tats you never see because they're on their chest or back.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think LeBron's tats look pretty nice. Almost all of the NBA has ugly *** tattoo's though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> what is that? a crown?


It's a tat of him being a ball hog and trying to copy Jordan..

How didn't you get that?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What would people do if he got the Jordan logo with an afro....


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Rondo's... i like it


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

With all those tattoos, Robert Swift must be one more ACL injury away from permanent unemployment. Good thing he can live off that rookie contract.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

and to all the people that hate kenyons ink










this is just awesome


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

except... god doesn't exist. so i guess it's just awesome if you like corny catchphrases like "I'll be back" or "Go ahead, make my day"


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> except... god doesn't exist. so i guess it's just awesome if you like corny catchphrases like "I'll be back" or "Go ahead, make my day"


I like the design of it, has nothing to do with religon


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> except... god doesn't exist. so i guess it's just awesome if you like corny catchphrases like "I'll be back" or "Go ahead, make my day"


Awesome insight into the daily life of ChrisRichards.

It is a pretty awesome tat though, reguardless of you're religion.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

delonte west is terrible...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Delonte, Swift, and Matt Barnes all fail entirely. I really hate RJ's shoulder, and Stevenson's. I really like Sheed's arm and Paul Pierce's back if I remember.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I like Gordons, and i hadnt seen Kenyons back thats awesome (the design not the meaning necissarily)


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Man, Jefferson's is REALLY bad. Looks like he drew that on a peice of paper and they traced it at the shop.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

From what I've seen in this thread and from NBA games, it still gotta be this F'ugly mistake of a tattoo:


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

MLKG said:


> Did DeShawn Stevenson lose a bet or something?
> 
> Or does he just want people at the beach to know he's a professional athlete?


Yea I can't stand those jersey type tattoos. Idiot.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I personally like the one on Kenyon's back, design and meaning.


----------

